

How to be an insider at any school - Jarred
https://medium.com/@jarredsumner/how-to-be-an-insider-at-any-school-395d2a9af6d8

======
na85
If I asked someone what their major was, and they replied "I'm here to learn
and meet amazing people", or anything along those lines, I would rightfully
think that they were being evasive. Red flag.

